# Outlook Ordner eines anderen Benutzers öffnen...



## gankli (4. Oktober 2004)

Über Datei - Öffnen - Ordner eines anderen Benutzers kann ich z.B. den Posteingang von XY öffnen. Nun existiert der User nicht mehr. Wie bekomme ich den Eintrag, der nach dem ersten öffnen des Posteingangs des Users unterhalb der Aufforderung zum öffnen eines Ordners eines anderen Benutzers angezeigt wird, gelöscht.

Wir benutzen Outlook XP mit einem Exchange 2000 Server.

Danke und Gruß
gankli


----------

